# Boneless Stuffed Flounder



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Had to share a picture of a deboned flounder stuffed with crab and shrimp stuffing I cooked the other night. It tasted better than it looks!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

How hard is to de bone and not destroy it? I have four or five 4/5# ers descaled and heads off.


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Check this video out*

Actually it's very easy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That booger looks real good to me!


----------



## bass_lander (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow! Looks yummy


----------

